# What Does Your Setup Look Like



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

This is my setup. What do you guys use as your day to day work horse or aka ecigssa pc 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/3/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 2093


u got it wrong way around ecigssa should be on the larger screen lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Do you like having your monitors so high Tyler? Doesn't it strain your neck?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Do you like having your monitors so high Tyler? Doesn't it strain your neck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Not if the chair is reclined ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (17/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/3/14)

this is my work setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Do you like having your monitors so high Tyler? Doesn't it strain your neck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If I have them lower, I decline my chair and then I look like a Vereeniging oukie in a Golf CTi.
I need my screens eye level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Great thread @Gizmo


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

You guys have some setups, I just have my Laptop.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Vape King on main screen pressing F5 awaiting the stock update!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

What do you have on the tablet Rob?
Is that your twitter feed?
Nice idea


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> What do you have on the tablet Rob?
> Is that your twitter feed?
> Nice idea



Nope it Tapatalk...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

And the view from my chair:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Love the view!


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Love the Reo's @Mattee


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

View from my chair 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Super @Matthee 
I almost missed the REOs  
Gorgeous

I imagine the vape juices taste better with that view as a backdrop!


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Geez you guys desks are neat!


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/3/14)

Cant take a pic of my phone with my phone so ja.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez you guys desks are neat!



and here is a setup that is most definately not neat


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Like your vape bench @denizenx - still looks neat to me though!


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

i was hiding the actual workbench  i promise it was clean at some point then i start fiddling and this is what i end up with again


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

What do you make / build on your workbench @denizenx ?


----------



## thekeeperza (17/3/14)

My workspace for most of my day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

knocked it together from a bunch of pallets i scrounged. they sometimes use some very nice pine in pallet construction

Reactions: Like 1


----------

